# I blame ThaFish!!!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OK, I have fly fished before when I was younger...always w/cheaper combos fer fresh water species....Then ThaFish (Sawyer) had to come aboard CREEPIN' w/ his gear and start slaying them bulls w/ it!!!

Kinda funny I was doing some research and was looking at some prices of gear....whoaaaa ---- me being a cheap skate, this was gonna be hard! I "X"'d outta the sights and figured I'd look at stuff later. I opened the gun forum and low and behold Trader Dan had a killer combo he has been trying to sell fer a few months and he just bumped it. I saw it, made a call and now it's mine.... Got it ready fer tomorrow night bull action!!! Hope to make ole Sawyer proud!!! 

Redington Crosswater 7/8/9 sitting on a Ross Essence 8wt 4 piece rod. Reel came fully loaded w/backing, along w/ another fully loaded spare spool (guess that's what you call it?) Both lines seem purty stout, and I bought some 18 lb leader fer it. I only found 1 large salt water fly so I hope I don't loose it on a fish. I have to wait fer Sawyer to send me some of his HOT FLIES!!! We'll see how it goes!


----------



## HappyTime (Dec 31, 2013)

Looks like it will do the job


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Ill throw Matrix U throw the Bugzy lets tear'em up. Its time 4 Capt. LIM-IT-OUT to put another 20-30 bulls on the boat, im ready for a photo shoot hahaha

But seriously ill be on the water tonight and tomorrow


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice reel


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Jason "Flip" Pallot.
Could be start of a new kreer fer ya.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Pretty !!! You're playing with it right now aren't you ? Just keep it out of the ceiling fan. Lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

GROUPERKING said:


> Pretty !!! You're playing with it right now aren't you.


Nah, but me and Logan were out there throwing it earlier....he's not happy that I am going to work weekends fer the next 4 weeks and all my fishing is going to be on the weekdays so he won't be able to go:001_huh: 

Josh, ifin you are gonna be out there Monday night I'll hollar atcha! One night I will put in an all nighter out there to see how many we can boat, but my oldest is working at a recruiter while he's off Prep School so he doesn't burn all his leave and he has to work Tuesday morning so we'll be out by 0100....:thumbsup:


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

If you ever want to get out there, I would love to drive over to Pensacola from Destin with my skiff and chase some bulls on the fly with you. I've never fished by the bridge but would love to learn it!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

FishFighter92 said:


> If you ever want to get out there, I would love to drive over to Pensacola from Destin with my skiff and chase some bulls on the fly with you. I've never fished by the bridge but would love to learn it!


If you are over in Destin, does the mid bay have lights on it....I can't remember? I was thinking about that the other day since I live on the north end of Okaloosa... Heck you wouldn't need to drag your sled, we can get on mine...:thumbsup:


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

I live right by the mid-bay... I just had that exact same thought but there aren't any lights on it. My sled is set up almost exclusively for fly fishing with no snag points. But I'm good for going with you! I can tie up some flies but I'm not sure what kind to tie. I've can make clousers, baitfish, suspending flies with deer hair, ect. I'm not super good at making them but I can get some that work!


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Tie up 3 or 4 craft fur shrimp in tan with black sharpie bars on the tail on a #2 hook. Bead chain eyes will get it down 4 to 6' after it is well soaked. The body is the same craft fur in a dubbing loop. I use I use the nickel plated hooks from WalMart. They have an offset but that can be removed with little trouble. I have never had the chance to throw at reds but the specks sure liked it on the ML.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Got a start on your flies brother, I'll shoot ya a text when they're in the mail.  

Also, loving this thread title. Best one in a while!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Got a start on your flies brother, I'll shoot ya a text when they're in the mail. 

Also, loving this thread title. Best one in a while!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I didn't get a chance to head out last night like I planned so I'll have to wait a week...maybe Sawyer will have a package to me before I go out! It'd be awesome to catch my 1st bull on the fly w/ one of your custom jobs brother!

Got Logan talking about it now....so I broke out my old South Bend $39 freshwater combo out. It hasn't seen water in probably 20 years! Cleaned it up, new leader and its ready fer him to fish this weekend at a friends pond that loaded to the gill...Went through and consolidated all the flies in my collection from years past so he'll catch something. He'll be hooked on fly'n then!!! Then I will have to buy him a Salt Water set up!!! Maybe I'll just give him my new set up and up grade another step!!!


----------

